# Artichoke appy loaf..rec.



## kadesma (Mar 30, 2006)

My husbands cousin loves to cook as much as I do. Once ina while we get on the phone and yak for hours about things we've made or tried. He passed this on to me today and he now is going to make morning glory muffins 
Artichoke appy loaf
1-long loaf french bread
1/3-c.butter
2-tea. sesame seeds
1/2 tea. garlic powder
1-(14 oz,) can artichoke hearts, drained and chopped
4-oz. shredded monterey jack cheese
3/4-c. freshly grated parmesan
1/2-c. sour cream'2-oz sharp cheddar cheese, shredded

Cut loaf in half the long way, take out the center carefully and reserve it. Arrange the bread shells on a baking sheet. Crumble up the bread from the center. Heat the butter, stir in sesame seeds and garlic powder. Cook til sesame seeds are a light brown, stir constantly. Now stir in the artichokes, jack cheese, parmesan and sour cream. Add crumbled bread and mix well. Spoon mixture into bread shells. Bake, covered with foil at 350f for about 25 min, remove foil. Sprinkle wit the cheddar cheese. Bake just til cheese melts. Cut each half into 12 slices, serve immediately. I'm thinking this would make a nice sandwich using hollowed out french rolls and have a nice green salad with it..
enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 30, 2006)

This sounds good!!!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Texas,
DH's cousin and I swapped all kinds of recipes today..My hand is about to fall off I wrote so many notes 

kadesma


----------



## licia (Mar 31, 2006)

That sounds delicious, and I agree with a salad, would be a nice meal. Thanks for posting.


----------



## VickiQ (Mar 31, 2006)

This sounds great- I'm definitely going to make this especially when Kier is home- the kid who eats nothing LOVES artichokes!!


----------



## Constance (Mar 31, 2006)

That looks like a real winner! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 31, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> That sounds delicious, and I agree with a salad, would be a nice meal. Thanks for posting.


Glad you like the recipe licia. I'm planning to make it on french rolls sometime next week for lunch.

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Mar 31, 2006)

VickiQ said:
			
		

> This sounds great- I'm definitely going to make this especially when Kier is home- the kid who eats nothing LOVES artichokes!!


Now you sound just lie me Vicki  I love cooking and trying new things, but I like it best when the kids are here and I can fix things for them. I hope your little sweetie like s them..

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Mar 31, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> That looks like a real winner! Thanks for sharing!


You're welcome Connie and thank you. 

kadesma


----------



## VickiQ (Apr 2, 2006)

Kadesma- I e-mailed the recipe to Kiersten at school and she asked me if we couled make it TOGETHER when she comes home for Easter break. Now this means ALOT for 2 reasons- Kiersten has NEVER EVER showed an interest in cooking and 2 she's anorexic and tends to stay as far away from preparing food as possible.You must be an earth angel- thank you soooo much!!!Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## kadesma (Apr 2, 2006)

VickiQ said:
			
		

> Kadesma- I e-mailed the recipe to Kiersten at school and she asked me if we couled make it TOGETHER when she comes home for Easter break. Now this means ALOT for 2 reasons- Kiersten has NEVER EVER showed an interest in cooking and 2 she's anorexic and tends to stay as far away from preparing food as possible.You must be an earth angel- thank you soooo much!!!Love and energy, Vicki


Vicki,
What great news  That makes me feel so good. I understand about the anorexia, as I had it too, mine was caused by a med I was given for diabetes..The med has now been pulled because of other problems it caused. But, it was an awful expierience for me. I got so thin, I have to look at a video to remember my oldest daughters wedding! I know this must be hard for you and your sweet girl, I'll keep you both in thoughts and prayers, Miss Kiersten has a special sopt in my heart, as I know what she is going through..I hope she loves the recipe and begins to feel her way around the kitchen and with you at her side.

kadesma


----------



## Michelemarie (Apr 2, 2006)

Vicki - I will keep your daughter in my prayers. I hope making the bread proves to be a great memory for the two of you.

Kadesma - what an awesome recipe! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 3, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> Vicki - I will keep your daughter in my prayers. I hope making the bread proves to be a great memory for the two of you.
> 
> Kadesma - what an awesome recipe! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you Michelemarie,
It's always fun to share things you enjoy with those you enjoy being with.

kadesma


----------

